# Tempted to get a Raspberry Pi 3



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

I couldn't think where other to put this, as there's no Raspberry Pi section, so my apologies in advance

For the following reasons:

- I have 45 or so dollars of gift credit on Amazon, so that'd cover the cost
- Wii U isn't gonna be getting DS, PSP, PSX, or N64 emulators anytime soon, if ever
- It seems to be surprisingly powerful given its size, and supports many controllers
- The number of emulators it supports is insanely high
- It would be a good alternative to using my PC for other emulators

My only concerns is setting it up, whether or not the steps in doing so are user-friendly, if it's really all it's cracked up to be for being an all-in-one emulation device.  That, and I notice a lot of people don't get a case for it, and I see the official one on Amazon, that'd give me peace of mind as I'm not too keen on leaving the PCB exposed.

Does it support headphones well enough? Or is it better to hook up to external speakers? Are the problems people have with the ports being flimsy/easily broken warranted?  I should do more research, obviously, but the appeal is starting to get to me, I'd just like to hear your guys' opinions first 

Either way, I'll get a cover, and I'll need a micro SD card, I just hope this won't be needlessly complex to set up.

@VinsCool
@Arecaidian Fox


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2017)

Setting it up is only as hard as you make it. You'll probably want to use RetroPie or Lakka, both are basically OS's with frontends dedicated to running emulators. I prefer RetroPie myself, but they both offer the same exact things. Both are extremely easy to setup, simply download the image file and use Win32DiskImager to install it on the micro SD card you're going to be using with the Pi3. There's also an official guide on installing it first time: https://github.com/retropie/retropie-setup/wiki/First-Installation which will also tell you how to put ROMs on it using a USB drive. If you need some sort of extremely in-depth 500 step guide on doing anything, there are plenty of tutorials on YouTube and elsewhere that are for beginners.

Headphones work fine enough, as do speakers. I have a Pi 2 hooked up to my speakers in my office, haven't had any problems with it and it sounds fine enough. The ports are as strong as any other device, as long as you don't start throwing it against a wall or deliberately bending them you'll be fine. 

These are probably one of the cheapest way to emulate a majority of retro consoles, but be aware that some emulators are still not really "as good" as a normal PC would. N64 emulation is still iffy on the Pi 3, some games run fine, some have bad slowdown, some have glitches that make them unplayable etc. PS1 emulation works ok enough, but any game with "advanced" particle effects will experience slow downs during those effects. PSP emulation is also very iffy, most games run in a "playable" state but sound is still a major issue with most games. Forget about DS emulation, it doesn't run well at well.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 7, 2017)

Recalbox FTW. No set up whatsoever, faultless emulation, super simple to install. 

I love my RP3!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Setting it up is only as hard as you make it. You'll probably want to use RetroPie or Lakka, both are basically OS's with frontends dedicated to running emulators. I prefer RetroPie myself, but they both offer the same exact things. Both are extremely easy to setup, simply download the image file and use Win32DiskImager to install it on the micro SD card you're going to be using with the Pi3. There's also an official guide on installing it first time: https://github.com/retropie/retropie-setup/wiki/First-Installation which will also tell you how to put ROMs on it using a USB drive. If you need some sort of extremely in-depth 500 step guide on doing anything, there are plenty of tutorials on YouTube and elsewhere that are for beginners.
> 
> Headphones work fine enough, as do speakers. I have a Pi 2 hooked up to my speakers in my office, haven't had any problems with it and it sounds fine enough. The ports are as strong as any other device, as long as you don't start throwing it against a wall or deliberately bending them you'll be fine.
> 
> These are probably one of the cheapest way to emulate a majority of retro consoles, but be aware that some emulators are still not really "as good" as a normal PC would. N64 emulation is still iffy on the Pi 3, some games run fine, some have bad slowdown, some have glitches that make them unplayable etc. PS1 emulation works ok enough, but any game with "advanced" particle effects will experience slow downs during those effects. PSP emulation is also very iffy, most games run in a "playable" state but sound is still a major issue with most games. Forget about DS emulation, it doesn't run well at well.



Hmm, certainly is fair enough and sounds pretty straightforward, PSX would be likely as far as I'd go as far as complex emulators go, N64 and DS, yeah probably not. I'll do a bit more research before I splurge my gift card amount on this, will read reviews and watch videos. I'd likely go with RetroPie, which is RetroArch I believe, in RP form, thanks for the feedback  



KiiWii said:


> Recalbox FTW. No set up whatsoever, faultless emulation, super simple to install.
> 
> I love my RP3!



Hmm, I'd rather get it with my gift card on  Amazon though   The steps to use RetroPie sound easy enough.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, certainly is fair enough and sounds pretty straightforward, PSX would be likely as far as I'd go as far as complex emulators go, N64 and DS, yeah probably not. I'll do a bit more research before I splurge my gift card amount on this, will read reviews and watch videos. I'd likely go with RetroPie, which is RetroArch I believe, in RP form, thanks for the feedback
> 
> Hmm, I'd rather get it with my gift card on  Amazon though   The steps to use RetroPie sound easy enough.


All of the emulation-centered OS's use Retroarch, the main difference between them all is just how it's setup and what features it includes. You can check out this video, which shows up some games and emulators being run on the Pi3:
 
It doesn't really go into a lot of details, he mainly chooses the games that play well as "examples" but it's a good "first look" so to speak.

Also, Recalbox is an OS, their store is just an affiliate thing that links to Amazon pages.

I completely forgot about Recalbox, of the three I believe Recalbox is the more "user friendly" one of the three but isn't a customizable.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 7, 2017)

I love my Pi3. Grab a 128gb msd card flashed with Reys 128gb image. Job done.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, certainly is fair enough and sounds pretty straightforward, PSX would be likely as far as I'd go as far as complex emulators go, N64 and DS, yeah probably not. I'll do a bit more research before I splurge my gift card amount on this, will read reviews and watch videos. I'd likely go with RetroPie, which is RetroArch I believe, in RP form, thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'd rather get it with my gift card on  Amazon though   The steps to use RetroPie sound easy enough.



Eh?

Just buy your pi wherever and download recalbox.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> All of the emulation-centered OS's use Retroarch, the main difference between them all is just how it's setup and what features it includes. You can check out this video, which shows up some games and emulators being run on the Pi3:
> 
> It doesn't really go into a lot of details, he mainly chooses the games that play well as "examples" but it's a good "first look" so to speak.
> 
> ...





 You can go deep and customise it, I use the latest 4.1 beta for enhanced compatibility with reicast and PPSSPP. It's all completely configurable with a keyboard and Linux knowledge.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> All of the emulation-centered OS's use Retroarch, the main difference between them all is just how it's setup and what features it includes. You can check out this video, which shows up some games and emulators being run on the Pi3:
> 
> It doesn't really go into a lot of details, he mainly chooses the games that play well as "examples" but it's a good "first look" so to speak.
> 
> ...




After seeing a few videos, it seems to run most emulators pretty well, now, the other concern I have is people are referring to using a heatsink on the CPU, is this necessary? And is that case that I see on Amazon a good case to use? If not, do you recommend a good case to use to protect it? I have a smartphone USB charger (that goes into the wall), I can probably use that to power the device. I just now need to decide to use RetroPie or RecalBox. 



retrofan_k said:


> I love my Pi3. Grab a 128gb msd card flashed with Reys 128gb image. Job done.



I have no idea what that image is or what it does, I admit.



KiiWii said:


> Eh?
> 
> Just buy your pi wherever and download recalbox.
> 
> ...



Does it work with Nintendo controllers by chance, like the Classic Controller or Pro Controller?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2017)

Cases make no difference whatsoever. You could use a piece of cardboard if you wanted. 

Heatsinks are only necessary if you decide to overclock your Pi to get better performance, but even then for the most part it's not necessarily a requirement.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Cases make no difference whatsoever. You could use a piece of cardboard if you wanted.
> 
> Heatsinks are only necessary if you decide to overclock your Pi to get better performance, but even then for the most part it's not necessarily a requirement.



The only other thing that worries me a bit is that this doesn't have a power button, or reset button, but relies wholly on AC/USB power, will it being powered on and off be detrimental at all to the device? I want this thing to last at least a few years. 

Raspberry Pi 3 kit (has charger, case, etc all in one)
http://tinyurl.com/h8xp7th 

16 GB micro SDHC card with adapter
http://tinyurl.com/gms9eew

With my gift card I only pay like 10 dollars.   I still have a few concerns, to go with RetroPie or the other OS/firmware, etc etc. I'll do more research


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2017)

The act of unplugging it by itself will do no more harm than it would with any other device. I've probably unplugged/plugged my Pi2 thousands of times at this point, still fits fine and runs like new so I doubt it'll break any time soon.  

If you unplug it while the green "ACT" light is lit up (which indicates the SD card is being accessed) you do run a small risk of corrupting the SD card, but you should always shut it down via the power options first anyways (like any other PC) so that shouldn't be an issue ever.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The act of unplugging it by itself will do no more harm than it would with any other device. I've probably unplugged/plugged my Pi2 thousands of times at this point, still fits fine and runs like new so I doubt it'll break any time soon.
> 
> If you unplug it while the green "ACT" light is lit up (which indicates the SD card is being accessed) you do run a small risk of corrupting the SD card, but you should always shut it down via the power options first anyways (like any other PC) so that shouldn't be an issue ever.



Fair enough, I do want my money's worth, do you personally think it's worth the investment? I do thank you guys for your feedback.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I have no idea what that image is or what it does, I admit.



It's a Retropie/Emulation Station image with a crap ton of roms on it, so all the hard work is done for you. Just a few minor tweaks needed afterwards and that's it. If you search Reys 128gb on Youtube, there are videos about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> It's a Retropie/Emulation Station image with a crap ton of roms on it, so all the hard work is done for you. Just a few minor tweaks needed afterwards and that's it. If you search Reys 128gb on Youtube, there videos about it.



I'd rather have control of what ROMs to put in there, as there are a lot of games that I'm not a huge fan of to be honest, heh, I've been watching videos, it doesn't seem nearly as complicated as I thought, still, IDK why I'm not decided on this fully yet. I don't want to end up regretting getting one, you know?


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah, that's fine and it's not too complicated to DIY, but for quickness, it's ideal and you can always delete stuff you don't want afterwards.  It's also good for Kodi builds too, as I recently configured a "Pulse" build, which runs fine on the Pi 3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Yeah, that's fine and it's not too complicated to DIY, but for quickness, it's ideal and you can always delete stuff you don't want afterwards.  It's also good for Kodi builds too, as I recently configured a "Pulse" build, which runs fine on the Pi 3.



Are the emulator cores up to date? Like Snes9x is 1.53/mainline or is it Snes9x Next? I don't want there to be weird or inaccurate sound, as I'm well, heh, sensitive.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Are the emulator cores up to date? Like Snes9x is 1.53/mainline or is it Snes9x Next? I don't want there to be weird or inaccurate sound, as I'm well, heh, sensitive.



They are fairly recent, yet I have not checked the versions for a bit. However, there is a new update for it that I need to do this coming week.  

The Snes ones run great and I use it mainly for Mame, which is also amazing.  

You can check the all the emulator versions over at Retropie's site.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> The only other thing that worries me a bit is that this doesn't have a power button, or reset button, but relies wholly on AC/USB power, will it being powered on and off be detrimental at all to the device? I want this thing to last at least a few years.



Forgot to mention before. You can use a Switched PSU. I have this one here but there should be a US equivalent somewhere.

http://www.modmypi.com/search/?search=Power

So no more unplugging


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2017)

It's 35$, you loose nothing buy it! Seriously, I have a RPi2 and it's an amazing little emulation machine and shockingly a decent desktop. The Ri3 is even better than that!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> They are fairly recent, yet I have not checked the versions for a bit. However, there is a new update for it that I need to do this coming week.
> 
> The Snes ones run great and I use it mainly for Mame, which is also amazing.
> 
> ...



I think that one in that Amazon kit comes with one, not sure  I see universal ones too. 

http://tinyurl.com/h8xp7th

Is that adapter the same one you're referring to?  The emulators seem to be up to date and most of them seem to run pretty darn well.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's 35$, you loose nothing buy it! Seriously, I have a RPi2 and it's an amazing little emulation machine and shockingly a decent desktop. The Ri3 is even better than that!



Oh I know, I wan to get this http://tinyurl.com/h8xp7th as well as a 32 or GB micro SD card


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I think that one in that Amazon kit comes with one, not sure  I see universal ones too.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/h8xp7th
> 
> ...


Just make sure you get a fast SD card. Trust me, SD speed makes a huge difference.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Just make sure you get a fast SD card. Trust me, SD speed makes a huge difference.



Oh I will, class 10 or UHS-2 or whatever the fastest kind there is.  Something like this should be fast enough https://smile.amazon.com/Transcend-...1483860631&sr=1-4&keywords=microsdhc+class+10


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 8, 2017)

I use my Wii u pro controller, it's brillaint!


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2017)

I hear tell there are two lines of Raspberry Pi, one made in the UK and the other in China (licensed, legitimate Pi boards, not knockoffs), and the Chinese ones have iffy quality control and people have had issues with their devices. Has anyone here had any experience with this?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

Beware input lag in your emulators, though. I recently did a small investigation of the Pi's input lag with different emulators, games, and video drivers, the results of which are posted here: https://www.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/5g3561/help_with_input_delays/

I've yet to formally take measurements on a CRT, but as one would expect, the lag is better there. If I had to take a rough estimate, though, I'd say by just 1 or 2 frames.

Also to note, is that the N64 emulation on a Pi 3 is, to me, not playable. The input lag goes through the roof (like 500ms, what the hell), loading times are long (even when loading the menu), sound and video stutters in places, and there are some small graphical glitches. Even with something as basic as NES emulation, when you can get the input lag to be just frames away from an official NES, frames get dropped here and there, messing me up particularly when fighting Metal Man in Mega Man 2 where I had no issue on the official NES. Besides that, the input lag is actually quite variable depending on what's going on on screen, so that can be a source of tension when playing as well. This is all on the standard clock speeds, as overclocking is not officially supported on the Pi 3 as of right now.

I've yet to test many other emulators, but I can tell you that it runs GBA games the fastest and smoothest by far, probably because the Pi's CPU and the GBA's CPU are both ARM9. The input lag averages around 4 or 5 frames (could be even less on a CRT) and the emulation is otherwise perfect; with no detectable slowdown, dropped frames, or glitches of any kind.

I'm actually about to test the Sega CD emulator today, so if anything significant comes out of that, I'll probably be back.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Beware input lag in your emulators, though. I recently did a small investigation of the Pi's input lag with different emulators, games, and video drivers, the results of which are posted here: https://www.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/5g3561/help_with_input_delays/
> 
> I've yet to formally take measurements on a CRT, but as one would expect, the lag is better there. If I had to take a rough estimate, though, I'd say by just 1 or 2 frames.
> 
> ...



So I shouldn't waste my money at all on this then? That it'll be an utter waste of time?  *Sigh* I figured as much, maybe I should just give up even considering getting one? I don't care about N64 emulation to be honest, it's a mess even on PC.  Man... now I feel like I've wasted everyone's time.  I know lag can't be avoided, even on PC emulators, I don't want anything complex like N64, Playstation would be as far as I'd want to go.



KiiWii said:


> I use my Wii u pro controller, it's brillaint!



Don't you need a Bluetooth dongle/adapter and know Linux CLI to know how to sync it, and don't I need a keyboard plugged in to set it up for the first time?


Emulators I would use:

Snes9x mainline (if there is a port)
Genesis Plus
Nestopia
Gambatte
mGBA
MAME 
Final Burn
PCSX- ReARMed

Or something along those lines


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

wii pro controller works almost out of the box with retropie on my pi3... 

i started to make this  http://www.coldbeamgames.com/blog/i-built-an-arcade-cabinet.. although its on the backburner right now...  

i didnt notce input lag tbh.. but you indeed limited if you want n64 or higher ..


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So I shouldn't waste my money at all on this then? That it'll be an utter waste of time?  *Sigh* I figured as much, maybe I should just give up even considering getting one? I don't care about N64 emulation to be honest, it's a mess even on PC.  Man... now I feel like I've wasted everyone's time.  I know lag can't be avoided, even on PC emulators, I don't want anything complex like N64, Playstation would be as far as I'd want to go.
> 
> Don't you need a Bluetooth dongle/adapter and know Linux CLI to know how to sync it, and don't I need a keyboard plugged in to set it up for the first time?


I wouldn't say that. The playstation emulation can actually come out LEAGUES better than the PS3's PS emulation, at least on the Legend of Mana. The comparisons are in my post, but to summarize: the Pi averages 8.5 frames of delay with optimized settings while the PS3 (Rebug CFW) averages 11. All that aside, the Pi's a computer, not just an emulation box. There's a lot of neat non-gaming things you can do with it as well.

Also, the Pi 3 has bluetooth built right in.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> wii pro controller works almost out of the box with retropie on my pi3...
> 
> i started to make this  http://www.coldbeamgames.com/blog/i-built-an-arcade-cabinet.. although its on the backburner right now...
> 
> i didnt notce input lag tbh.. but you indeed limited if you want n64 or higher ..



Which is fine, I don't play a lot of N64 emulators aside from a select few, Mario 64, Banjo Kazooie, Mystical Ninja I literally just sync Pro Controller up and running with RetroPie?  Ugh, yeah, I don't want to quite
jump the gun, I made a list of emulators that I'd primarily use. 



Meteor7 said:


> I wouldn't say that. The playstation emulation can actually come out LEAGUES better than the PS3's PS emulation, at least on the Legend of Mana. The comparisons are in my post, but to summarize: the Pi averages 8.5 frames of delay with optimized settings while the PS3 (Rebug CFW) averages 11. All that aside, the Pi's a computer, not just an emulation box. There's a lot of neat non-gaming things you can do with it as well.
> 
> Also, the Pi 3 has bluetooth built right in.



So you still think it's worth me getting that starter kit and 32/16 GB Micro SD then? Even the Wii U emulators have lag, I just don't really notice it, so I can tolerate some lag.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So you still think it's worth me getting that starter kit and 32/16 GB Micro SD then? Even the Wii U emulators have lag, I just don't really notice it, so I can tolerate some lag.


Unfortunately, I don't own a WiiU, so I can't compare lags. It really all comes down to what you want out of the thing. If you had wanted it solely for N64 emulation, for instance, I'd absolutely say it wasn't worth it. As of right now, I feel like my experience with Retropie is too narrow to say much in terms of worth, so I wouldn't really feel comfortable giving a solid "yes" or "no" as to whether I think you'd feel like it would be worth your money or not. It does seem like most people either don't notice the lag, or it doesn't ruin anything for them, so it's certainly possible you wouldn't feel anything off.

Oh, and if you do go through with getting it, I'd be happy to walk you through the steps to optimize the emulator's settings with what I've found.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't own a WiiU, so I can't compare lags. It really all comes down to what you want out of the thing. If you had wanted it solely for N64 emulation, for instance, I'd absolutely say it wasn't worth it. As of right now, I feel like my experience with Retropie is too narrow to say much in terms of worth, so I wouldn't really feel comfortable giving a solid "yes" or "no" as to whether I think you'd feel like it would be worth your money or not. It does seem like most people either don't notice the lag, or it doesn't ruin anything for them, so it's certainly possible you wouldn't feel anything off.



And what about syncing the Wii U or similar Bluetooth controllers?  The guide on the RetroPie site says that I need an adapter for Bluetooth or some crap like that? Is that true? 


Emulators I would use:

Snes9x mainline (if there is a port)
Genesis Plus
Nestopia
Gambatte
mGBA
MAME 
Final Burn
PCSX- ReARMed


I'll post this here so people can help gauge ,what it is I need or would want to play. I'd rather not use my LG phone as it isn't very powerful XD  Now, is there a good power supply for US users like us that have an on and off switch so I don't
have to wear out the USB/power cable all the time after I've turned it off?


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

wiiu !!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> wiiu !!



I'm confused XD Is it easy to sync the pro controller or classic controller to the Pi? 

Watching this tutorial and it seems ridiculously easy to set up the emulator/front end


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> wiiu !!


I don't know what that means. Are you saying you like the WiiU better as an emulation box?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Watching this tutorial and it seems ridiculously easy to set up the emulator/front end



Current version of Retropie is 4.1. I think there are installation instructions on the Github page.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I don't know what that means. Are you saying you like the WiiU better as an emulation box?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



While I would normally agree the  Wii U is better for emulation, in some ways, it is, but the thing that turns me off a bit is the lack of a PPC dyanrec core (which zero people have interest in, including Aliaspider outright stating such),  and being fixed only with the Gamepad controls and support for nothing else, so, yeah. Normally I'd agree, but in this case, I want to be free from the limitations of the Wii U RetroArch port since it offers nothing else that other devices can do better *shrug*.  Unless someone will work on a PPC dynarec core, the Raspberry Pi 3 is the way for me to go.

Like, I wanted PSX emulation to use with a good controller like the Pro Controller, something that was all in one, you know?  I'd like the Wii U to be an all in one solution as much as the next guy, but it's incomplete as far as supported consoles goes, and I'm afraid it may be that way due to lack of interest, so the RP3 is the easy route for me to take instead of having to wait for emulator cores that'll never be improved on Wii U.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

i was saying save your 45 bux for the level of emu u want wiiu is good enough or the wii


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> i was saying save your 45 bux for the level of emu u want wiiu is good enough or the wii



Well, I actually have 45 dollars in gift credit on Amazon from Christmas, so I would be paying like maybe three or four dollars of tax, if that, so it's no real financial loss.  The problem with the Wii U emulation scene is currently, full speed N64 and PSX emulation is either a long long way off, or downright impossible due to lack of interest, so I'm not banking my hope on seeing a PPC dynarec core for anything more complex than CPS3, to be brutally honest.  Hence the RP3, it's a way I can take to get around the lack of more complex emulators on the Wii U. Unless someone can convince me to wait it out and have false hope for seeing a dynarec core *shrug*, the RP3 is the way to go.

WiiSX on the Wii doesn't have Gaussian interpolation, ADSR/VAG and has culling issues, the RP3 has PCSX-ReARMed which will run more games at a faster framerate, so, yeah, that's my two cents on why I want one


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

It's just occurred to me that I've never tested a 3D PSX game on Retropie, so let me just boot it up quickly and try Mega Man Legends. I've played that on PSP, PSV, and PS3, so I should be able to compare performances well enough.

EDIT: There is some noticeable slowdown when there are many polygons on screen (when in the area with the church in the first town of MML2), but it's nothing I'd call game-breaking. If you're willing to try and overclock the Pi, which I am not, it's probable the slowdown will get much better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> It's just occurred to me that I've never tested a 3D PSX game on Retropie, so let me just boot it up quickly and try Mega Man Legends. I've played that on PSP, PSV, and PS3, so I should be able to compare performances well enough.



PCSX-ReARMed should be especially optimized for that device I would think. Breath of Fire 3/4 are 3D as well  Okay.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 8, 2017)

If you want full speed DS and PSP emulation in a compact Pi-like package, there is the Shield TV, but it costs way more than $45.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> If you want full speed DS and PSP emulation in a compact Pi-like package, there is the Shield TV, but it costs way more than $45.



Yeah, I actually had a Shield device but sold it, I wanted to find something to spend my Amazon credit on mostly, I play PSP on my PC already, which suits my needs fine; I posted the emulators I want to use above.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

In testing this, I have now somehow broken the PSX emulator. It loads games into a black screen and needs a hard reboot every time. Maybe now is as good a time as any to mention that things can get odd with Retropie, as can often happen with emulators. I've had to do my fair share of troubleshooting and changing settings to make things work for me since I started using Retropie, and sometimes things would just break for initially unknown reasons.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> In testing this, I have now somehow broken the PSX emulator. It loads games into a black screen and needs a hard reboot every time. Maybe now is as good a time as any to mention that things can get odd with Retropie, as can often happen with emulators. I've had to do my fair share of troubleshooting and changing settings to make things work for me since I started using Retropie, and sometimes things would just break for initially unknown reasons.



Well, what other choice do I have for emulation boxes if there's never going to be a PSX emulator for the Wii U that runs full speed? *Sigh*  Now I *really* don't know.  Great, just great.

Why do I get the feeling that I'm being dissuaded from getting one?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, what other choice do I have for emulation boxes if there's never going to be a PSX emulator for the Wii U that runs full speed? *Sigh*  Now I *really* don't know.  Great, just great.


Hah, I'm sorry about that. I tried to help and just ended up confusing matters. If it helps, it's probably something I did wrong in the settings while testing MML2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Hah, I'm sorry about that. I tried to help and just ended up confusing matters. If it helps, it's probably something I did wrong in the settings while testing MML2.



Even so, I now feel unmotivated and dissuaded from getting one, I mean, if it's going to be this much trouble with the quirks, etc, then I don't know where to go from here.  Is this truly worth using all my gift card credit on? I'm glad people are helping, don't get me wrong, I just don't know what to do.  Wii U scene isn't getting more emulators anytime soon.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I actually have 45 dollars in gift credit on Amazon from Christmas, so I would be paying like maybe three or four dollars of tax, if that, so it's no real financial loss.  The problem with the Wii U emulation scene is currently, full speed N64 and PSX emulation is either a long long way off, or downright impossible due to lack of interest, so I'm not banking my hope on seeing a PPC dynarec core for anything more complex than CPS3, to be brutally honest.  Hence the RP3, it's a way I can take to get around the lack of more complex emulators on the Wii U. Unless someone can convince me to wait it out and have false hope for seeing a dynarec core *shrug*, the RP3 is the way to go.
> 
> WiiSX on the Wii doesn't have Gaussian interpolation, ADSR/VAG and has culling issues, the RP3 has PCSX-ReARMed which will run more games at a faster framerate, so, yeah, that's my two cents on why I want one


but the pi cant run n64 or psx either

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

benefits though retropie and run kodi


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> but the pi cant run n64 or psx either


The Pi can run both; N64 not well at all, but PSX is entirely playable.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> but the pi cant run n64 or psx either
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> benefits though retropie and run kodi



Running recalbox latest beta 4.1 n64 change video plugin to rice (I think from glide) makes Waverace playable 

PSX works great, been playing crash alien resurrection and SF ex.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> but the pi cant run n64 or psx either
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> benefits though retropie and run kodi






pwsincd said:


> but the pi cant run n64 or psx either



The Pi has PCSX ReARMed, that and the supported controllers is a big plus, RA Wii U has no alternate controller support, forcing Gamepad use. With the Pi I can use the Pro Controller, Wiimote, Xbox 360, PS3, PS4, etc, that there is a big plus.

Also PSX emulation seems a helluva lot better than the Wii or Wii U



*shrug*

No idea what Kodi is, not trying to nitpick, I'm just trying to weigh in the pluses and minuses since, like I said, there is 0 interest in PPC dynarec, so Wii U will never get N64 or PSX, PSP, etc,  So I mean, PSX seems to run fine.  I don't expect perfection, no, but most games run full speed it seems.

Edit: Ninja'd xD


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No idea what Kodi is,



WHUUUUUUT?

It's XMBC mate, ultimate media player for everything, plus you can get plugins for sports, movies, tv etc....


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

Everything seems to have its pluses and minuses, but I can definitely say for certain that the best PSX emulator I've ever played is Sony's official one on  the Vita. That's the only way I've played a PSX game with no input lag or slowdown (that wasn't present in the original title). If there's a way to inject PSX ISOs into a Vita, and you actually own one, then that's the direction I'd point you in. Not that saying that helps you much, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> WHUUUUUUT?
> 
> It's XMBC mate, ultimate media player for everything, plus you can get plugins for sports, movies, tv etc....



*Shrug* Am I supposed to know what every piece of software or GUI known to mankind? 



Meteor7 said:


> Everything seems to have its pluses and minuses, but I can definitely say for certain that the best PSX emulator I've ever played is Sony's official one on  the Vita. That's the only way I've played a PSX game with no input lag or slowdown (that wasn't present in the original title). If there's a way to inject PSX ISOs into a Vita, and you actually own one, then that's the direction I'd point you in. Not that saying that helps you much, but I thought I'd mention it.



I know, I didn't like the PSX emulation on the PS3 as it got a lot of sound effects wrong on Square Enix RPGs (FFVII, the spells and attack sounds had a weird pitch); PCSX seems to have very accurate sound emulation, so  I'd think I wouldn't have much trouble. I just don't want to regret getting one.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

/me signs out of thread.


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 8, 2017)

I recently got a zero and am very happy with it. I might buy a rp3 for the psx and better mame support. I do like how small the zero is for future projects.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> /me signs out of thread.



Oh come on... Why? Was it something I said? 



Returnofganon said:


> I recently got a zero and am very happy with it. I might buy a rp3 for the psx and better mame support. I do like how small the zero is for future projects.



Yeah, I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I'm still on the fence.


I would get a pi 3. I enjoy the limit capabilities of my zero and they would only be expanded with a pi 3. If you already have an hdmi cable/usb controller and other things it would be great buy. I got my pi zero from adafruit.com if you need a reliable place to get yours.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Returnofganon said:


> I would get a pi 3. I enjoy the limit capabilities of my zero and they would only be expanded with a pi 3. If you already have an hdmi cable/usb controller and other things it would be great buy. I got my pi zero from adafruit.com if you need a reliable place to get yours.



My only concern is the whole powering-off and powering-on later, wearing out the cord/USB cable input, etc. Isn't there an AC adapter that has as switch for on/off, like a PSU?


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh come on... Why? Was it something I said?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm still on the fence.


sorry man , it was my amazement that you havent heard of kodi/xmbc  after living on these forums for years....


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 8, 2017)

Look up : up board 

It runs virtually everything (Windows 10) aswell as PCSX2, Dolphin and reicast.


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 8, 2017)

If you have a high performance PC that might be able to emulate Wii and other higher power emulation you might just be able to look into a Steam Link.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> sorry man , it was my amazement that you havent heard of kodi/xmbc  after living on these forums for years....


Well, I guess that I'm nothing uninformed fool, you should know that by now. I never followed the RP scene and now I feel bad, How was I to know?



KiiWii said:


> Look up : up board
> 
> It runs virtually everything (Windows 10) aswell as PCSX2, Dolphin and reicast.



Why would I want to run PS2 at 5 fps on ARM XD The entire idea is to spend as little as possible, as stated in the OP



Exaltys said:


> If you have a high performance PC that might be able to emulate Wii and other higher power emulation you might just be able to look into a Steam Link.



Already have a gaming PC, well, it's outdated (2013) can't even run the latest games on it.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why would I want to run PS2 at 5 fps on ARM XD The entire idea is to spend as little as possible, as stated in the OP




Like I said look it up. It's Intel, not arm....

... If you can be bothered.

Edit:
http://www.up-board.org/up/specifications/

My last post here: not feeling too great....


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Like I said look it up. It's Intel, not arm....
> 
> ... If you can be bothered.



Well, sorry -_-  Anyways, please read the OP, the purpose of this is to spend only around the amount of Amazon credit I have saved up, I'd rather not go over budget.

My budget is 50 to 60 dollars, the Up Board costs 150 dollars, I can't afford one anyway.



> _*- I have 45 or so dollars of gift credit on Amazon, so that'd cover the cost*_



With the Pi 3 and the SD card, that's about 5-10 dollars over the limit, if I get the kit that comes Pi 3, adapter, case, etc.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

make sure to get a good 2.5A power  supply  i woll say.. your regular phone  ones etc are underpowered for the pi..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

pwsincd said:


> make sure to get a good 2.5A power  supply  i woll say.. your regular phone  ones etc are underpowered for the pi..



Yeah, I can't seem to find any decent PSUs that have a switch, you know, since I'm not 100% comfortable unplugging and plugging in a cord ad nauseum, kinda wears things out awfully fast. There has to be a good AC adapter that has a switch.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2017)

i have this http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/usb-cable...SWfNZE4Km1ruP4klscC3mFtVp4cdX6ginUxoCIWLw_wcB


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 8, 2017)

You heard of XBMC, you just cannot remember. XBMC is the media player that appeared on the first XBOX. It is still alive and being developed. There was a spin off for the PC, which evolved to other platforms as well. Then recently they changed the XBMC name to Kodi.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 8, 2017)

just unplug from the outlet. that side is far more  resilient and also if it does wear out (i have things from the 70's that are still tight in an outlet so i highly doubt it.) you can spend the 9ish dollars for a new adapter thus saving the usb port from any stress.

Also by the time your pi kicks it the new version should be around or better ones will be cheap enough to make replacing it worth it.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)

As for my PSX black screen issue, I had set the driver to dispmanx from gl and it just won't boot ISOs with that, for whatever reason. Setting it back in the config text fixed it.


J-Machine said:


> Also by the time your pi kicks it the new version should be around or better ones will be cheap enough to make replacing it worth it.


What do you mean by that? Should I expect my Pi to break after a certain amount of usage?


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 8, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> As for my PSX black screen issue, I had set the driver to dispmanx from gl and it just won't boot ISOs with that, for whatever reason. Setting it back in the config text fixed it.
> 
> What do you mean by that? Should I expect my Pi to break after a certain amount of usage?


I'm saying the pi will be obsolete before it stops working and by then it will be very easy to replace without breaking the bank. should take years if not longer for hardware failure (id be more worried about the dd card you buy giving out a few times before the board does.)


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you don't know linux, it can be a real pain dropping out of the front end to mess with the configuration if you ever need to. A lot of the documentation seems to be intended for older versions and hasn't been updated for the current one, assuming the instructions were right in the first place.

For instance, I found a page telling how to connect and synch a Wii U Pro controller, and it was a huge pain, involving config files and such, just wouldn't work. Then come to find out you can connect it very easily with some built in option within emulation station that the documentation page didn't even mention. Never could get a Wiimote + Classic controller properly synched and setup, though. Just gave up and bought some USB adapters for my old controllers. Tomee ones seem a lot better than the Mayflash ones that just seem to decide not to work with half my controllers, even two identical ones one works, another doesn't. Annoying.

This is definitely not plug & play, if you want plug & play stick to NES classic or Flashback systems. This does so much more, but just be aware it's going to take time, particularly if you're not linux savvy.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 8, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> If you don't know linux, it can be a real pain dropping out of the front end to mess with the configuration if you ever need to. A lot of the documentation seems to be intended for older versions and hasn't been updated for the current one, assuming the instructions were right in the first place.
> 
> For instance, I found a page telling how to connect and synch a Wii U Pro controller, and it was a huge pain, involving config files and such, just wouldn't work. Then come to find out you can connect it very easily with some built in option within emulation station that the documentation page didn't even mention. Never could get a Wiimote + Classic controller properly synched and setup, though. Just gave up and bought some USB adapters for my old controllers. Tomee ones seem a lot better than the Mayflash ones that just seem to decide not to work with half my controllers, even two identical ones one works, another doesn't. Annoying.
> 
> This is definitely not plug & play, if you want plug & play stick to NES classic or Flashback systems. This does so much more, but just be aware it's going to take time, particularly if you're not linux savvy.


ps3 controllers and xbox ones work outta the box, retropie has an easy update setup and file system for adding games to, and they even have easy to use program to get the img file onto the sd card for you.

A lot of your gripes could be solved by taking the easy way out or watching a youtube video. I do agree the pi is not plug and play but the learning curve is minimal and can be figured out in a good hour.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 8, 2017)

put it this way, if you find its not really cutting the mustard and you want something better stick kodi on it and give it to a relative for a birthday present or something, i was mithering over my original raspberry pi as i wasnt sure i would really get the most out of it (which i probably dont) but if all else fails you can at least upgrade a spare telly in a spare room into a smart tv with youtube and stuff on it


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> My only concern is the whole powering-off and powering-on later, wearing out the cord/USB cable input, etc. Isn't there an AC adapter that has as switch for on/off, like a PSU?


I don't think this will be much of a problem as long as you aren't constantly pulling out the cables. Im not sure about the on off cables but you could get something like this lmao https://www.amazon.com/Single-Adapter-outlet-Switch-energy/dp/B00SSFRES0


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I couldn't think where other to put this, as there's no Raspberry Pi section, so my apologies in advance
> 
> For the following reasons:
> 
> ...


i actually own one, and also ds emulation is a no go, psp n64 are fine as long as its not fast pace and psx is experimental. if all you want it emulation Lakka is a good OS. if you wanna actually debug thing id suggest a raspberry pi 2 as the hardware has changed on the 3 and most 2 software that is handmade is incompatible with the 3


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 8, 2017)

to answer some of the fears/concerns though, i have been pretty heavy handed with my raspberry pi's and never had an issue with any of the ports failing

power supply concerns are kinda over dramatized (dont get me wrong i know having a good strong power supply is preferable), i have often used crappy old mobile phone power supplies, sure some of them get the little "low power" rainbow box, but they still work and the raspberry pi stuill functions, unless your running a heavy load with usb hubs etc hanging out of it and wiring up a bunch of flashing rainbow LED's to the GPIO then even a basic micro usb charger will work (including the port usb on the side a modernish tv)

emulation wise, any 2d consoles will generally work fine, its only once you hit N64/PSX that emulation starts to get spotty

setup is really simple, but if you run into issues there is generally lots of help and advice online, which is one of the redeeming features of the raspberry pi over the many clones/ "raspberry pi inspired" devices

starter kits are usually overpriced bundles, they charge an extra $15 for things you can go find yourself on ebay for $5 in total especially considering most people already have a spare power supply and hdmi cable, and the pi 3 has built in wifi, all your really getting is a $2 case and more spare wires to go in a draw somewhere


----------



## laramie (Jan 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if the RBP3b can play DonkeyKong 64? I know N64 emulation isn't very good... I'm curious , I want to use a RBP emulation station...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> You heard of XBMC, you just cannot remember. XBMC is the media player that appeared on the first XBOX. It is still alive and being developed. There was a spin off for the PC, which evolved to other platforms as well. Then recently they changed the XBMC name to Kodi.


And see, I know all about XBMC, but I never knew the name change, that's what threw me off big time, how I was supposed to know that XD



MarioMasta64 said:


> i actually own one, and also ds emulation is a no go, psp n64 are fine as long as its not fast pace and psx is experimental. if all you want it emulation Lakka is a good OS. if you wanna actually debug thing id suggest a raspberry pi 2 as the hardware has changed on the 3 and most 2 software that is handmade is incompatible with the 3


I don't know much about programming, like, at all, so the device would exclusively be emulation, maybe some multimedia, but not much. I don't know much about Linux Terminal commands, Lakka might not be ideal. Something streamlined like RetroPie would suffice  



tbb043 said:


> If you don't know linux, it can be a real pain dropping out of the front end to mess with the configuration if you ever need to. A lot of the documentation seems to be intended for older versions and hasn't been updated for the current one, assuming the instructions were right in the first place.
> 
> For instance, I found a page telling how to connect and synch a Wii U Pro controller, and it was a huge pain, involving config files and such, just wouldn't work. Then come to find out you can connect it very easily with some built in option within emulation station that the documentation page didn't even mention. Never could get a Wiimote + Classic controller properly synched and setup, though. Just gave up and bought some USB adapters for my old controllers. Tomee ones seem a lot better than the Mayflash ones that just seem to decide not to work with half my controllers, even two identical ones one works, another doesn't. Annoying.
> 
> This is definitely not plug & play, if you want plug & play stick to NES classic or Flashback systems. This does so much more, but just be aware it's going to take time, particularly if you're not linux savvy.



The NES Classic doesn't even that that great of an emulator, not to mention the rarity of finding one in stock for less than $150, my budget is 60 dollars top, including the SD card.  I'll use RetroPie/emulation station, and I can always get help from people on here, so it's not a big loss.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 8, 2017)

Why NOT get you? You can do pretty much anything with it


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Why NOT get you? You can do pretty much anything with it



Because I want to be sure I make the right decision and not get buyer's remorse, to get the most I can, and go no further than PSX and some N64 emulation (since the Wii U homebrew situation, well, heh).  I don't want to regret it.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

i would say use lakka over retropie as both use the libretro cores but lakka is premade and preinstalled and automatically detects controllers, easy to setup and easy to run but yea in that case get the rpi3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> i would say use lakka over retropie as both use the libretro cores but lakka is premade and preinstalled and automatically detects controllers, easy to setup and easy to run but yea in that case get the rpi3



Hmm, what about the emulator cores themselves? Are they up to date?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, what about the emulator cores themselves? Are they up to date?


they run the libretro cores. yes theyre constantly updated.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, what about the emulator cores themselves? Are they up to date?


and better yet everything comes preinstalled including drivers and emulators.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, what about the emulator cores themselves? Are they up to date?


lakka is the official libretro build for rpi http://www.lakka.tv/ have a link


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

out of interest i just decided to try lakka and recalbox, recal box did the standard controller config stuff on startup and was up and running (albeit with really irritating menu music), whilst lakka just sits there waiting for me to plug a keyboard in or something as its not working by default with my 360 pad.....ofc a 1 time keyboard requirement probably isnt the end of the world, but i seem to have misplaced the usb dongle for my mini wirelss one so my quest ends on the first screen XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> they run the libretro cores. yes theyre constantly updated.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Downloading image right now, does it support controllers like Classic Controller, Wii U Pro and the like without weird instructions? 



gamesquest1 said:


> out of interest i just decided to try lakka and recalbox, recal box did the standard controller config stuff on startup and was up and running (albeit with really irritating menu music), whilst lakka just sits there waiting for me to plug a keyboard in or something as its not working by default with my 360 pad.....ofc a 1 time keyboard requirement probably isnt the end of the world, but i seem to have misplaced the usb dongle for my mini wirelss one so my quest ends on the first screen XD



So should I use Lakka, RetroPie or Recalbox? XD


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> out of interest i just decided to try lakka and recalbox, recal box did the standard controller config stuff on startup and was up and running (albeit with really irritating menu music), whilst lakka just sits there waiting for me to plug a keyboard in or something as its not working by default with my 360 pad.....ofc a 1 time keyboard requirement probably isnt the end of the world, but i seem to have misplaced the usb dongle for my mini wirelss one so my quest ends on the first screen XD


mine worked fine and i never used a keyboard. also its entirely preinstalled why would you need a keyboard?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

i only have experiance with retropie, im thinking recalbox and retropie will be a similar experiance as they both use emulation station, but recal box looked a bit more polished

lakka also looks to be polished  and uses a alternative menu by the looks of it but cannot test it as i cba getting a keyboard


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Downloading image right now, does it support controllers like Classic Controller, Wii U Pro and the like without weird instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> So should I use Lakka, RetroPie or Recalbox? XD


lakka is fully setup, recalbox is fine if you know how to setup (not recommended for beginners and is often out of date) retropie has nothing preinstalled except a few and has to be manually installed but you can install kodi.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

ok, just tried a ps3 controller and lakka seems to be moving now, i guess it just didnt like my 360 pad


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> i only have experiance with retropie, im thinking recalbox and retropie will be a similar experiance as they both use emulation station, but recal box looked a bit more polished
> 
> lakka also looks to be polished  and uses a alternative menu by the looks of it but cannot test it as i cba getting a keyboard


again what do you need a keyboard for? and how long ago did you test it? i use my 360 controller all the time for it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> ok, just tried a ps3 controller and lakka seems to be moving now, i guess it just didnt like my 360 pad


which 360 pad? ive tried the original and rock candy ones and they work fine (works with n64 really well) also id definitly say lakka is the better


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> again what do you need a keyboard for? and how long ago did you test it? i use my 360 controller all the time for it


as i already mentioned you said it just auto worked, but it doesnt with my 360 controller, and as i again just mentioned i have now tried a ps3 pad and got it working.......im just sharing my very limited experiance with it here....i.e first impressions, it may just be the bee's knees once you have a working pad



MarioMasta64 said:


> again what do you need a keyboard for? and how long ago did you test it? i use my 360 controller all the time for it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


its a street figher IV pad, so yeah im sure it was just a incompatible model it isnt a standard pad i know, but as i mentioned the other options both worked with it by default and it is detected, it just flashes up with [Not configured] though.....but again im not too botherd i was just trying to have a quick test to see what other options there was as im currently using retropie


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> as i already mentioned you said it just auto worked, but it doesnt with my 360 controller, and as i again just mentioned i have now tried a ps3 pad and got it working.......im just sharing my very limited experiance with it here....i.e first impressions, it may just be the bee's knees once you have a working pad


im asking about the type of controller, you oughtta tell the lakka team, also you can configure the keys manually if needed


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> lakka is fully setup, recalbox is fine if you know how to setup (not recommended for beginners and is often out of date) retropie has nothing preinstalled except a few and has to be manually installed but you can install kodi.



And other controllers? I only have a wired Xbox 360 pad (which doesn't seem to work with Lakka), a Wiimote/classic controller and a Wii U Pro, would either of those work with Lakka?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And other controllers? I only have a wired Xbox 360 pad (which doesn't seem to work with Lakka), a Wiimote/classic controller and a Wii U Pro, would either of those work with Lakka?


im sure it will, i was just using a streetfighter fightpad thing, the standard official and third party pads appear to be fine

ps so far lakka does have some neat features, such as setting wifi up with the controller with on screen keyboard without resorting to wifi config files on the SD card


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And other controllers? I only have a wired Xbox 360 pad (which doesn't seem to work with Lakka), a Wiimote/classic controller and a Wii U Pro, would either of those work with Lakka?


xbox controller "should" work fine, also wiimote wont work. try it. btw d-pad is how you move with xbox

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> im sure it will, i was just using a streetfighter fightpad thing, the standard official and third party pads appear to be fine
> 
> ps so far lakka does have some neat features, such as setting wifi up with the controller with on screen keyboard without resorting to wifi config files on the SD card


if youre upto it you could create a custom config and send it to the lakka team.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> im sure it will, i was just using a streetfighter fightpad thing, the standard official and third party pads appear to be fine
> 
> ps so far lakka does have some neat features, such as setting wifi up with the controller with on screen keyboard without resorting to wifi config files on the SD card


if youre upto it you could create a custom config and send it to the lakka team.
update: -wifi is shit sorry-


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> im sure it will, i was just using a streetfighter fightpad thing, the standard official and third party pads appear to be fine
> 
> ps so far lakka does have some neat features, such as setting wifi up with the controller with on screen keyboard without resorting to wifi config files on the SD card



Okay, just want to be sure I set this up well and do as much research as I can, I assume I use Win32 Disk Imager for the Lakka image. Gotcha. 



MarioMasta64 said:


> xbox controller "should" work fine, also wiimote wont work. try it. btw d-pad is how you move with xbox
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



No worries, will need to be sure, and the Pro Controller, same deal?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay, just want to be sure I set this up well and do as much research as I can, I assume I use Win32 Disk Imager for the Lakka image. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, will need to be sure, and the Pro Controller, same deal?


yes thatll work fine, and no wii controllers dont work.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> yes thatll work fine, and no wii controllers dont work.



Dang, was hoping Wii U Pro Controller would work, hmm, oh well ><  If I want that, I'd have to use RetroPie.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Dang, was hoping Wii U Pro Controller would work, hmm, oh well ><  If I want that, I'd have to use RetroPie.


gamecube works if you have a usb version. so does n64. and xbox 360. and ps3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> gamecube works if you have a usb version. so does n64. and xbox 360. and ps3.



I do have the official Gamecube adapter, but standalone USB versions of N64, Snes, etc, no. Xbox 360 pad I have, but ugh, curses for not having BT controller support lol.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I do have the official Gamecube adapter, but standalone USB versions of N64, Snes, etc, no. Xbox 360 pad I have, but ugh, curses for not having BT controller support lol.


it does but you gotta set it up over ssh which isnt exactly user friendly, ive found xbox controller is the best to use with mario 64 and kirby 64


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> it does but you gotta set it up over ssh which isnt exactly user friendly, ive found xbox controller is the best to use with mario 64 and kirby 64



Will definitely think about which image to install then lol


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Will definitely think about which image to install then lol


lakka id recommend as everything comes preinstalled


----------



## Konno Ryo (Jan 9, 2017)

I would recommend the RPi3, I got one over the holidays and it works fine. The plugs on it seem quite sturdy, and board too ( I dropped it when I was unwrapping it but it is fine.). I didn't get a case with mine, so I made a nice one for around $5, it's not to hard.


Spoiler: My case









I have not had time to try out emulating on it yet (to much family and turkey). But I will recommend using Berryboot to set up your Pi, just format a SDcard to FAT32 and extract the files, the rest of the set up is done on the Pi. Pretty strait forward I think. Also a warning "DON'T touch the Pi when its on you can get shocked!".


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

Konno Ryo said:


> I would recommend the RPi3, I got one over the holidays and it works fine. The plugs on it seem quite sturdy, and board too ( I dropped it when I was unwrapping it but it is fine.). I didn't get a case with mine, so I made a nice one for around $5, it's not to hard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My case
> ...


lakka doesnt work with berryboot, also it often has problems because of the old linux kernel thats used with berryboot


----------



## Konno Ryo (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> lakka doesnt work with berryboot, also it often has problems because of the old linux kernel thats used with berryboot


Like I said "I have not had time to try out emulating on it yet (to much family and turkey)." I'm just saying what's working for me (from one noob to another).


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

Konno Ryo said:


> Like I said "I have not had time to try out emulating on it yet (to much family and turkey)." I'm just saying what's working for me (from one noob to another).


indeed, it also depends on what you want, he just wants emulation so lakka will suffice, for a programmer raspbian, for a hacker kali, for a end-user berryboot. i wouldnt recommend berryboot for anyone unless youre testing an os because of the outdated kernel and conflicts it causes. also security issues


----------



## Konno Ryo (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> indeed, it also depends on what you want, he just wants emulation so lakka will suffice, for a programmer raspbian, for a hacker kali, for a end-user berryboot. i wouldnt recommend berryboot for anyone unless youre testing an os because of the outdated kernel and conflicts it causes. also security issues


I'll go for kali then.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

Konno Ryo said:


> I'll go for kali then.


fancy, just know youre always logged in as root so id suggest an extra card with raspbian on it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> lakka id recommend as everything comes preinstalled


http://www.lakka.tv/get/linux/rpi/install/first-boot/games/

Lakka doesn't support WiFi? That's gonna be a pain as I use nothing but that where I live  Because once I set it up, I'll have no way to upload ROMs to the SD card.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> fancy, just know youre always logged in as root so id suggest an extra card with raspbian on it.


Thanks. Did you notice my "upcycled" case.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> http://www.lakka.tv/get/linux/rpi/install/first-boot/games/
> 
> It doesn't support WiFi? That's gonna be a pain as I use nothing but that where I live  Because once I set it up, I'll have no way to upload ROMs to the SD card.


it does. where did you read it doesnt? i connect it to wifi all the time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Konno Ryo said:


> Thanks. Did you notice my "upcycled" case.


upcycled? would you link me?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

must be out of date info, as I mentioned before WiFi was really easy to setup on lakka even using the controller, usually you need to get a keyboard plugged in


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> it does. where did you read it doesnt? i connect it to wifi all the time.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



On the official guide here http://www.lakka.tv/get/linux/rpi/install/first-boot/games/  How do I upload the ROMs from my PC to the device, I just use a flash ROM and let them transfer over like when one uses RetroPie? I'm reading the Lakka Wiki and I'm already getting second thoughts.



gamesquest1 said:


> must be out of date, as I mentioned before WiFi was really east to setup on lakka even using the controller, usually you need to get a keyboard plugged in


Then maybe they should update their guide XD Okay good.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> On the official guide here http://www.lakka.tv/get/linux/rpi/install/first-boot/games/  How do I upload the ROMs from my PC to the device, I just use a flash ROM and let them transfer over like when one uses RetroPie? I'm reading the Lakka Wiki and I'm already getting second thoughts.
> 
> 
> Then maybe they should update their guide XD Okay good.


actually you press up any controller and use up/down to scroll through letters and start to confirm. (as i dont have a keyboard for it) for the wifi settings.
also you can just plug in a usbflash drive or harddrive with your roms.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> On the official guide here http://www.lakka.tv/get/linux/rpi/install/first-boot/games/  How do I upload the ROMs from my PC to the device, I just use a flash ROM and let them transfer over like when one uses RetroPie? I'm reading the Lakka Wiki and I'm already getting second thoughts.
> 
> 
> Then maybe they should update their guide XD Okay good.


actually you press up any controller and use up/down to scroll through letters and start to confirm. (as i dont have a keyboard for it) for the wifi settings.
also you can just plug in a usbflash drive or harddrive with your roms.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I just dropped a bunch in the samba share, chose the "scan folder" option from the main screen and it automatically sorted them into the appropriate sections......couldn't really be much easier


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

sorry about that the internet has been acting weird, can an admin delete the copies or something?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> I just dropped a bunch in the samback share, chose the "scan folder" option from the main screen and it automatically sorted them into the appropriate sections......couldn't really be much easier


indeed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> I just dropped a bunch in the samba share, chose the "scan folder" option from the main screen and it automatically sorted them into the appropriate sections......couldn't really be much easier


however you can put a usb drive in too


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> actually you press up any controller and use up/down to scroll through letters and start to confirm. (as i dont have a keyboard for it) for the wifi settings.
> also you can just plug in a usbflash drive or harddrive with your roms.



But what if I want them copied from a flash drive to the internal micro SD card so I don't have to use a USB drive? Surely there's a way to do that in Lakka  



gamesquest1 said:


> I just dropped a bunch in the samba share, chose the "scan folder" option from the main screen and it automatically sorted them into the appropriate sections......couldn't really be much easier



And where does that folder go?  I'd rather have them installed on the device as my WiFi isn't 100% perfect.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> But what if I want them copied from a flash drive to the internal micro SD card so I don't have to use a USB drive? Surely there's a way to do that in Lakka
> 
> 
> 
> And where does that folder go?  I'd rather have them installed on the device as my WiFi isn't 100% perfect.


you can hook the microsd to the pc and copy your roms to the roms folder, just that easy


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> you can hook the microsd to the pc and copy your roms to the roms folder, just that easy



Fair enough  Also found this video just now, so I can transfer over network, though for big games, it may take a while. Apologies for my asking questions.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2017)

Learn a couple of basic bash command and ssh. It will make your life oh so much more enlightened.
(And perhaps also easier)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough  Also found this video just now, so I can transfer over network, though for big games, it may take a while. Apologies for my asking questions.


no need for all that wen you can just plug the micro in the pc but ok xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Learn a couple of basic bash command and ssh. It will make your life oh so much more enlightened.
> (And perhaps also easier)



Such as?  XD



MarioMasta64 said:


> no need for all that wen you can just plug the micro in the pc but ok xD



I suppose I can use the same SD card I burned the Lakka image onto


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Such as?  XD
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I can use the same SD card I burned the Lakka image onto


thats where the roms get copied to after all, unless youre uploading from a phone samba is useless

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Such as?  XD
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I can use the same SD card I burned the Lakka image onto


less you just dont wanna take the sd card out


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> thats where the roms get copied to after all, unless youre uploading from a phone samba is useless
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




I was looking at the PSX emulator, games seem to run pretty well, only turnoff is they don't seem to use Gaussian interpolation, but linear and games sound incredibly raspy. I hope all the PSX cores don't sound that raspy X3


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Such as?  XD
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I can use the same SD card I burned the Lakka image onto


Well, after you connect to the Rpi with some ssh client (such as ssh or putty) you could use the most basic ones to move or modify files like: cp, cd, mkdir, mount, mv, etc. Also vi or nano for editing, perhaps you will need sudo some time. Hmmm, there should be a quick bash tutorial for Rpi somewhere.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I was looking at the PSX emulator, games seem to run pretty well, only turnoff is they don't seem to use Gaussian interpolation, but linear and games sound incredibly raspy. I hope all the PSX cores don't sound that raspy X3


interesting


sarkwalvein said:


> Well, after you connect to the Rpi with some ssh client (such as ssh or putty) you could use the most basic ones to move or modify files like: cp, cd, mkdir, mount, mv, etc. Also vi or nano for editing, perhaps you will need sudo some time. Hmmm, there should be a quick bash tutorial for Rpi somewhere.


and why? the main directories are formatted fat and can be read on windows linux and mac and phones


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> interesting
> 
> and why? the main directories are formatted fat and can be read on windows linux and mac and phones



Maybe it's just me, but the sound sounds really raspy and sounds like it uses linear interpolation; PCSX on Windows runs with Gaussian, same with the Android ports, maybe this dude on YT is using an older core, either way, I have
no way to confirm it,.
@Meteor7  can you confirm if the PSX core uses Gaussian or Linear interpolation? A good way to test would be hearing if a game sounds "muffled" or "raspy" like Crash Bandicoot 2/3.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> interesting
> 
> and why? the main directories are formatted fat and can be read on windows linux and mac and phones


Because why not?
It is always useful, it may help fix things and make things work, and you can do it even from your phone.
Hell, you could copy files from your phone using any scp client easily if you wanted also.
I say, It will make your life oh so much more enlightened.
(And perhaps also easier)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the sound sounds really raspy and sounds like it uses linear interpolation; PCSX on Windows runs with Gaussian, same with the Android ports, maybe this dude on YT is using an older core, either way, I have
> no way to confirm it,.
> @Meteor7  can you confirm if the PSX core uses Gaussian or Linear interpolation? A good way to test would be hearing if a game sounds "muffled" or "raspy" like Crash Bandicoot 2/3.


usually cores can be configured to use different settings just press the xbox button and select core options (or something along that name)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Because why not?
> It is always useful, it may help fix things out make things work, and you can do it even from your phone.
> Hell, you could copy files from your phone using any scp client easily if you wanted also.
> I say, It will make your life oh so much more enlightened.
> (And perhaps also easier)


but its only useful if for the phone. but hey you must have a reason so you can it as you please ^-^


----------



## Konno Ryo (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> upcycled? would you link me?





			
				https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upcycling said:
			
		

> *Upcycling*, also known as creative reuse, is the process of transforming by-products, waste materials, useless, or unwanted products into new materials or products of better quality or for better environmental value. *Upcycling* is the opposite of downcycling, which is the other half of the recycling process.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

fancy, i often recycle parts out pc's for refurbisment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> usually cores can be configured to use different settings just press the xbox button and select core options (or something along that name)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Eh, I hope so, linear interpolation may be "faster" in some ways, but is almost never worth the sacrifice as Gaussian is what the real hardware used; hopefully I can use it.


----------



## FrostyDialga (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, you don't really need a raspberry pi if you already have a computer you can just connect it to a tv and run emulators on that. The only downside is the pcs bigger but it's going to be able to emulate more stuff then a Rasberry pi.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> @Meteor7  can you confirm if the PSX core uses Gaussian or Linear interpolation? A good way to test would be hearing if a game sounds "muffled" or "raspy" like Crash Bandicoot 2/3.


I don't know how to tell, as I've never owned an actual PS1. To me, the games sound just fine, but I'm not very sensitive to sound differences in games. I could try and compare between the Pi, Vita, and PS3, if you know one of those uses the interpolation method you want, but those are my only methods of playing PSX games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

FrostyDialga said:


> Well, you don't really need a raspberry pi if you already have a computer you can just connect it to a tv and run emulators on that. The only downside is the pcs bigger but it's going to be able to emulate more stuff then a Rasberry pi.



Already have a PC, but it's not the same IMO, and I'm nowhere near an HDTV, I'd have to move my PC downstairs and that'd be a royal pain. Maybe I shouldn't have made this thread then, no? What if I want one despite having a PC? 



Meteor7 said:


> I don't know how to tell, as I've never owned an actual PS1. To me, the games sound just fine, but I'm not very sensitive to sound differences in games. I could try and compare between the Pi, Vita, and PS3, if you know one of those uses the interpolation method you want, but those are my only methods of playing PSX games.



It is hard to compare, indeed, but I do have a good example from an N64 emulator compared to the Wii U N64 emulator; real N64 uses Gaussian and Wii U uses linear,

Real N64/Project64 (uses Low Level Emulation for audio, more accurate), the same notes at the high end of the instruments sounds muffled/interpolated
https://filetrip.net/view?r6wwd6QDbD

Wii U N64, for some reason, uses Linear interpolation, the wind instrument a few seconds in at the high note sound really raspy
https://filetrip.net/view?K6QoC2uKOa

What PSX should sound like is the top MP3, not bottom one, it should help gauge on accuracy. Why linear is used in the Wii U N64 (and Not64) is anyone's guess, but it's also what PSX sounded like in those YT videos 

I can create some more samples using a PSX emu on my PC too


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Already have a PC, but it's not the same IMO, and I'm nowhere near an HDTV, I'd have to move my PC downstairs and that'd be a royal pain. Maybe I shouldn't have made this thread then, no? What if I want one despite having a PC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw youre gonna want a case and a fan as it heats up during intense emulation (so about $7-$10 for a good case and probably a household fan or a $5-$10 one for the rpi specificly)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> btw youre gonna want a case and a fan as it heats up during intense emulation (so about $7-$10 for a good case and probably a household fan or a $5-$10 one for the rpi specificly)



What about the ones that come with heatsinks? I thought we only needed those if we overclocked?  Also I'm looking on the Lakka site and for the emulator ratings, Snes9x Next only has a B, which means a lot of games aren't going to run full speed,  This worries me greatly, since Snes9x Next is supposed to be the faster version, isn't it? Super FX, S-DD1, SA-1, this means special chip games are going to run incredibly choppy, ugh.  I'm still on the fence, do you recommend a good case?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What about the ones that come with heatsinks? I thought we only needed those if we overclocked?  Also I'm looking on the Lakka site and for the emulator ratings, Snes9x Next only has a B, which means a lot of games aren't going to run full speed,  This worries me greatly, since Snes9x Next is supposed to be the faster version, isn't it? Super FX, S-DD1, SA-1, this means special chip games are going to run incredibly choppy, ugh.  I'm still on the fence, do you recommend a good case?


theyres more on a board than just the cpu yknow the whole board heats up youre gonna need more than heatsinks (computers dont use heatsinks because they have the same problem but seeing as the rpi is an educational project it uses old hardware in everything)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> theyres more on a board than just the cpu yknow the whole board heats up youre gonna need more than heatsinks (computers dont use heatsinks because they have the same problem but seeing as the rpi is an educational project it uses old hardware in everything)



Right, but at the same time, trying to get an SD card, on/off switch power adapter, case, board, it's gonna cost a lot more than I anticipated, even with the gift card credit... *sigh*.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

You know what, I like the raspberry pi's.........but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say @the_randomizer will probably be disappointed with the performance, from my time around the forums I know your very fussy with things and want them done exactly right, and while the raspberry pi is good as a cheap emulation box, it is just that, a cheap semi capable emulation box, it's not high performance or high accuracy it's basically just good enough for general usage


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, but at the same time, trying to get an SD card, on/off switch power adapter, case, board, it's gonna cost a lot more than I anticipated, even with the gift card credit... *sigh*.


you have a pc / game console right? if so dont get the rpi, its not worth it


gamesquest1 said:


> You know what, I like the raspberry pi's.........but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say @the_randomizer will probably be disappointed with the performance, from my time around the forums I know your very fussy with things and want them done exactly right, and while the raspberry pi is good as a cheap emulation box, it is just that, a cheap semi capable emulation box, it's not high performance or high accuracy it's basically just good enough for general usage


indeed so unless you have a specific motive dont get it (you could boot lakka from a usb on a pc if you wish)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> You know what, I like the raspberry pi's.........but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say @the_randomizer will probably be disappointed with the performance, from my time around the forums I know your very fussy with things and want them done exactly right, and while the raspberry pi is good as a cheap emulation box, it is just that, a cheap semi capable emulation box, it's not high performance or high accuracy it's basically just good enough for general usage



Then what do you suggest I spend the $45 on? Yes, the more I see the reviews and videos, the more I'm questioning ever making this thread and wasting everyone's time on it. So for that, I sincerely apologize and ask for your forgiveness, what I've done was incontrovertibly asinine and counterproductive.  I mean, sure, the Wii U is very capable as well, but the missing consoles, PSX, etc, are emulators that would run on the RP3, since the Wii U is never going to get the power needed to run PSX, N64, PSP or even DS, so I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't.  I want to maybe get a Retro Freak, but those are 200 dollars, and have overheating issues apparently *sigh* So yeah, I've wasted eight pages of a thread and wasted your time. I'm sorry.



MarioMasta64 said:


> you have a pc / game console right? if so dont get the rpi, its not worth it
> 
> indeed so unless you have a specific motive dont get it (you could boot lakka from a usb on a pc if you wish)



Well, what do you suggest? Are there other gaming-related things that I can get, famiclones or something? PC emulators are all well and good, but they don't feel the same as using a dedicated emulation system; the Wii U emulation scene has seemed to come to a halt as there've been no new consoles or cores ported over, 2D consoles are all it can handle right now until PPC dynarec can be ported, and since no one is interested, what's the point?  I should just close this damn thread because I've accomplished nothing but angering people and wasting their time



I'm done here.


Yeah, part of me wanted one, but I guess it's all for the wrong reasons, my PC is four years old, sure it can run emulators, but it doesn't feel the same, RetroArch is a lot easier to set up and feels better on a console as opposed to a PC, I don't know why, but yeah, I give up, 100% give up on even trying to continue this thread.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Then what do you suggest I spend the $45 on? Yes, the more I see the reviews and videos, the more I'm questioning ever making this thread and wasting everyone's time on it. So for that, I sincerely apologize and ask for your forgiveness, what I've done was incontrovertibly asinine and counterproductive.  I mean, sure, the Wii U is very capable as well, but the missing consoles, PSX, etc, are emulators that would run on the RP3, since the Wii U is never going to get the power needed to run PSX, N64, PSP or even DS, so I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't.  I want to maybe get a Retro Freak, but those are 200 dollars, and have overheating issues apparently *sigh* So yeah, I've wasted eight pages of a thread and wasted your time. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the same emulators youll get on the raspberry pi with lakka youll get better on the pc with lakka the same emulators you get with retropie / recalbox on the raspberry pi youll get better on the pc with retroarch / retropie

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Then what do you suggest I spend the $45 on? Yes, the more I see the reviews and videos, the more I'm questioning ever making this thread and wasting everyone's time on it. So for that, I sincerely apologize and ask for your forgiveness, what I've done was incontrovertibly asinine and counterproductive.  I mean, sure, the Wii U is very capable as well, but the missing consoles, PSX, etc, are emulators that would run on the RP3, since the Wii U is never going to get the power needed to run PSX, N64, PSP or even DS, so I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't.  I want to maybe get a Retro Freak, but those are 200 dollars, and have overheating issues apparently *sigh* So yeah, I've wasted eight pages of a thread and wasted your time. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id recommend putting lakka on a usb stick and runnin it as a live os.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> the same emulators youll get on the raspberry pi with lakka youll get better on the pc with lakka the same emulators you get with retropie / recalbox on the raspberry pi youll get better on the pc with retroarch / retropie
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Is still stands that I've clearly angered you guys and wasted eight effing pages only to come to the conclusion that I would waste time and money. PC is well and good, but I don't like how emulators feel on PC, as opposed to the Wii U and RetroArch. Besides, why would I want Lakka on Windows when I already have RA on Windows? I'm done with this thread, there's nothing I can get for the 45 dollars anyways, so yeah, I'm done


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

DW I don't think anyone is angered here, it's all good and maybe others who come along will be able to read and make their own decision, for most people I'm sure the raspberry pi will make a decent little side project emulation system, but for you I would look at getting something a bit more heavy duty ( that said it's going to cost a fair bit more than a raspberry pi but it should meet your demands a bit better if you just build yourself a decent little microatx computer or something)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> DW I don't think anyone is angered here, it's all good and maybe others who come along will be able to read and make their own decision, for most people I'm sure the raspberry pi will make a decent little side project emulation system, but for you I would look at getting something a bit more heavy duty ( that said it's going to cost a fair bit more than a raspberry pi but it should meet your demands a bit better if you just build yourself a decent little microatx computer or something)



But I already have a PC that I built in 2013, that runs emulators, and I was banking on seeing more emulators ported to the Wii U, I wanted a way around that. Seems I was wrong and only just wasted everyone's time, so yeah, I'm going to take a break for a while, my anxiety levels are a bit high right now.  Dammit... Wii U isn't changing anytime soon, PC emulators don't feel the same, so yeah, IDFK.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> DW I don't think anyone is angered here, it's all good and maybe others who come along will be able to read and make their own decision, for most people I'm sure the raspberry pi will make a decent little side project emulation system, but for you I would look at getting something a bit more heavy duty ( that said it's going to cost a fair bit more than a raspberry pi but it should meet your demands a bit better if you just build yourself a decent little microatx computer or something)


indeed. pc gaming is far superior. i onlyhad mine because m pc was highly outdated (a pentium 5) the highest a rpi can clock is 2ghz if i remember right and the rpi3 doesnt even clock so youre stuck at 1.7

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> But I already have a PC that I built in 2013, that runs emulators, and I was banking on seeing more emulators ported to the Wii U, I wanted a way around that. Seems I was wrong and only just wasted everyone's time, so yeah, I'm going to take a break for a while, my anxiety levels are a bit high right now.  Dammit...


just try lakka se how you like it. if it displeases you you wouldve had no reason to by the pi. id suggest buying a snes controller or two if i was you but hey buy what suits you ^-^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> But I already have a PC that I built in 2013, that runs emulators, and I was banking on seeing more emulators ported to the Wii U, I wanted a way around that. Seems I was wrong and only just wasted everyone's time, so yeah, I'm going to take a break for a while, my anxiety levels are a bit high right now.  Dammit... Wii U isn't changing anytime soon, PC emulators don't feel the same, so yeah, IDFK.


yknow the rpi is just a *highly* downgraded pc? right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> indeed. pc gaming is far superior. i onlyhad mine because m pc was highly outdated (a pentium 5) the highest a rpi can clock is 2ghz if i remember right and the rpi3 doesnt even clock so youre stuck at 1.7
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Why would I want Lakka on Windows when I already have RetroArch 1.3.6 suited to my configuration with an Xbox controller?  I appreciate the suggestion, but now that my anxiety over my stupid decision to make this thread has set in, I'm gonna have to take a break for a while from this thread, may even close it at the behest of an admin, I don't know yet. 



MarioMasta64 said:


> indeed. pc gaming is far superior. i onlyhad mine because m pc was highly outdated (a pentium 5) the highest a rpi can clock is 2ghz if i remember right and the rpi3 doesnt even clock so youre stuck at 1.7
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Uh yeah, I know that, I just wanted one because it sounded cool, I have to admit, but now, it was nothing but a stupid idea, I get it.  *sigh* I guess I'll just wait for the Wii U to get more cores, because I don't like how emulators look on a PC screen as opposed to a console emulator, the filtering is right and PC looks weird *shrug* . 

Anyways, I'm likely going to have to close this thread, because I clearly screwed up.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just take a break then randomizer, no need to get worked up, just keep hold of the gift card, I'm in exactly the same boat with a amazon gift card balance of £20, but unfortunately everything I can get on amazon I can get cheaper elsewhere .....I will spend it one day I'm sure


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> Just take a break then randomizer, no need to get worked up, just keep hold of the gift card, I'm in exactly the same boat with a amazon gift card balance of £20, but unfortunately everything I can get on amazon I can get cheaper elsewhere .....I will spend it one day I'm sure



Ugh, I feel literally sick to my stomach, on the verge of having another attack, I've been incredibly stressed out lately >.>  Damn my anxiety issues.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why would I want Lakka on Windows when I already have RetroArch 1.3.6 suited to my configuration with an Xbox controller?  I appreciate the suggestion, but now that my anxiety over my stupid decision to make this thread has set in, I'm gonna have to take a break for a while from this thread, may even close it at the behest of an admin, I don't know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you want lakka an rpi at all? all of the emulators use retro cores .-. and pc's have more power than an rpi .-. is there another reason you wanted it?


the_randomizer said:


> Ugh, I feel literally sick to my stomach, on the verge of having another attack, I've been incredibly stressed out lately >.>  Damn my anxiety issues.


and im always sick lol


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Try this
https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Coloring..._9?ie=UTF8&qid=1484007851&sr=8-9&keywords=Fox


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> Try this
> https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Coloring..._9?ie=UTF8&qid=1484007851&sr=8-9&keywords=Fox


fancy


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

My sister had anxiety problems, she found those kinds of books really helped bring her stress levels down.....and well....foxes ......and the added bonus of being from amazon


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ugh, I feel literally sick to my stomach, on the verge of having another attack, I've been incredibly stressed out lately >.>  Damn my anxiety issues.


Dude, see a doctor, you're too young to have an ulcer over this.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> My sister had anxiety problems, she found those kinds of books really helped bring her stress levels down.....and well....foxes ......and the added bonus of being from amazon


same lol i just talk to a very specific person to calm me down cx


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> why would you want lakka an rpi at all? all of the emulators use retro cores .-. and pc's have more power than an rpi .-. is there another reason you wanted it?
> 
> and im always sick lol



Honestly, because it looked pretty cool, I know PCs have more power, but the way they look on monitors is never quite right to me, even with shaders for CRT/NTSC filters, etc.  Console emulators, like Wii U homebrew, look perfectly filtered, require little to no configuring and no need to map buttons to controllers every time. To me, I like playing emulators on consoles more than I do on PCs for the above reasons. 
As for why I'm stressed, my job and my attitude towards it haven't exactly been copacetic to say the least, my attitude absolutely sucks and I just...I really need help from others to help me see things in a better light with my job.  But yeah, to sum it up, I wanted the RP3 for all the wrong reasons, when even the Wii U does a better job running all Snes games at full speed without frameskip or speed hacks. 

My deepest apologies, everyone.  This isn't like me at all.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Honestly, because it looked pretty cool, I know PCs have more power, but the way they look on monitors is never quite right to me, even with shaders for CRT/NTSC filters, etc.  Console emulators, like Wii U homebrew, look perfectly filtered, require little to no configuring and no need to map buttons to controllers every time. To me, I like playing emulators on consoles more than I do on PCs for the above reasons.
> As for why I'm stressed, my job and my attitude towards it haven't exactly been copacetic to say the least, my attitude absolutely sucks and I just...I really need help from others to help me see things in a better light with my job.  But yeah, to sum it up, I wanted the RP3 for all the wrong reasons, when even the Wii U does a better job running all Snes games at full speed without frameskip or speed hacks.
> 
> My deepest apologies, everyone.  This isn't like me at all.


essentially the only reasons to have an rpi is 1. portability 2. devs 3. tinkereres 4. those without a pc. but feel free to buy it. just know if you want to use projects get the rpi2 and if you want to use more power get the rpi3 however most projects such as PiPass (streetpass for rpi) arent made for rpi3. so yea.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> essentially the only reasons to have an rpi is 1. portability 2. devs 3. tinkereres 4. those without a pc. but feel free to buy it. just know if you want to use projects get the rpi2 and if you want to use more power get the rpi3 however most projects such as PiPass (streetpass for rpi) arent made for rpi3. so yea.



Yeah, again, all the wrong reasons, the Wii U already plays so many emulators full speed and without any audio issues whatsoever, that alone should make me want to wait and have hope to see PPC cores written for PPSSPP, PCSX, NullDC, DeSmuME and so on, the console certainly has a lot of power in and of itself, more than the RP3 does for emulation. I wanted to apologize once more for my anxiety, and for being negative, I need to lose weight and exercise, like, a lot.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

or if you just wanted to get one to give it a go, the raspberry pi zero is dirt cheap and sure it certainly wont be doing the N64/PSX side of things, its still pretty good for GBA/SNES/NES/MD/Master system/GB/GBC

all that squashed inside the back of a snes pad is pretty awesome for grabbing and taking to a friends house with no extra wires etc


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, again, all the wrong reasons, the Wii U already plays so many emulators full speed and without any audio issues whatsoever, that alone should make me want to wait and have hope to see PPC cores written for PPSSPP, PCSX, NullDC, DeSmuME and so on, the console certainly has a lot of power in and of itself, more than the RP3 does for emulation. I wanted to apologize once more for my anxiety, and for being negative, I need to lose weight and exercise, like, a lot.


alright.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> or if you just wanted to get one to give it a go, the raspberry pi zero is dirt cheap and sure it certainly wont be doing the N64/PSX side of things, its still pretty good for GBA/SNES/NES/MD/Master system/GB/GBC
> 
> all that squashed inside the back of a snes pad is pretty awesome for grabbing and taking to a friends house with no extra wires etc


actually inflation has gotten to it do to its rarity, its the same price as the rpi2 now


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> alright.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i bought 2 last week for £4 + £2 shipping, making my battery powered snes pad emulation system, works pretty good so far, my test build was on a old Pi zero that had the hdmi out screwed up so it needs a audio output setup....but it runs for a few hours on a NDS battery

but yeah probs more for a tinkerer the pi zero XD


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> i bought 2 last week for £4 + £2 shipping, making my battery powered snes pad emulation system, works pretty good so far, my test build was on a old Pi zero that had the hdmi out screwed up so it needs a audio output setup....but it runs for a few hours on a NDS battery
> 
> but yeah probs more for a tinkerer the pi zero XD


oh my, you gotta tell me where


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> or if you just wanted to get one to give it a go, the raspberry pi zero is dirt cheap and sure it certainly wont be doing the N64/PSX side of things, its still pretty good for GBA/SNES/NES/MD/Master system/GB/GBC
> 
> all that squashed inside the back of a snes pad is pretty awesome for grabbing and taking to a friends house with no extra wires etc



I was looking at the Lakka Wiki and saw the different ratings for emulators, and noted that Snes9x Next is "B" meaning many games will have speed issues, i.e games with special chips, I find that a bit of a turnoff, to be honest. IDK what I'll do, maybe I'll get some Miyazaki DVDs to watch some anime, IDK yet.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

here
https://thepihut.com/collections/raspberry-pi-zero/products/raspberry-pi-zero?variant=14062715972

not sure what the official US resellers are, but there was new stock went out recently, so you should look now if you wanna grab one or 2


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I was looking at the Lakka Wiki and saw the different ratings for emulators, and noted that Snes9x Next is "B" meaning many games will have speed issues, i.e games with special chips, I find that a bit of a turnoff, to be honest. IDK what I'll do, maybe I'll get some Miyazaki DVDs to watch some anime, IDK yet.


if youre looking for accuracy use a pc, and ive has no problems with snes emulation in my opinion

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> here
> https://thepihut.com/collections/raspberry-pi-zero/products/raspberry-pi-zero?variant=14062715972
> 
> not sure what the official US resellers are, but there was new stock went out recently, so you should look now if you wanna grab one or 2


the only us resellers there are are highly inflated... i now have two reasons to goto europe


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> if youre looking for accuracy use a pc, and ive has no problems with snes emulation in my opinion



Snes9x 1.53 mainline version runs perfectly on the Wii U, little to no config, problem I have on Snes9x PC is that the 60 fps seems to "skip" a lot, unless I'm in full screen. I'll wait out more emulators for Wii U, as I stated my reasons above why I don't like 16-bit emulators on PC monitors unless it has the right filters. PSX, PS2, DC, N64 I don't mind. As long as Snes9x has Blargg's S-SMP, nothing else matters to me with Snes, I can't stand when sound isn't cycle accurate.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Snes9x 1.53 mainline version runs perfectly on the Wii U, little to no config, problem I have on Snes9x PC is that the 60 fps seems to "skip" a lot, unless I'm in full screen. I'll wait out more emulators for Wii U, as I stated my reasons above why I don't like 16-bit emulators on PC monitors unless it has the right filters. PSX, PS2, DC, N64 I don't mind.


then use youre wii u?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> then use youre wii u?



I'm not trying to over-complicate things:

For older consoles up to Snes, CPS1-3, MAME, etc, Wii U  is perfect. For PSX, PS2, N64, PC is ideal, so I can stick to that. Ugh, my head.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> if youre looking for accuracy use a pc, and ive has no problems with snes emulation in my opinion
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


seems to be in stock here for $5
http://www.canakit.com/raspberry-pi-zero.html

basically official distributers have to sell them for $5, avoid reseller/scalpers who buy them up and resell them at a higher price


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not trying to over-complicate things:
> 
> For older consoles up to Snes, CPS1-3, MAME, etc, Wii U  is perfect. For PSX, PS2, N64, PC is ideal, so I can stick to that. Ugh, my head.


im sorry im just not sure what the problem is...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> seems to be in stock here for $5
> http://www.canakit.com/raspberry-pi-zero.html


hm... why have i never seen this...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> im sorry im just not sure what the problem is...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


dw about @the_randomizer, he gets a bit hung up on stuff at times 

and i got that site from the official raspbery pi resellers list
https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/pi-zero/


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> dw about @the_randomizer, he gets a bit hung up on stuff at times


im just confused @[email protected]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> dw about @the_randomizer, he gets a bit hung up on stuff at times


also shipping .3.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> im just confused @[email protected]
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


dw, just leave him to calm down, he gets a bit worked up about stuff and needs to just chill XD

and idk what the postage is, i didnt make an account XD (unless you mean the 3 is $3 shipping) ....in which case yeah thats probably about standard, mine were £4 with £2 postage each


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> dw, just leave him to calm down, he gets a bit worked up about stuff and needs to just chill XD
> 
> and idk what the postage is, i didnt make an account XD (unless you mean the 3 is $3 shipping) ....in which case yeah thats probably about standard, mine were £4 with £2 postage each


interesting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> dw, just leave him to calm down, he gets a bit worked up about stuff and needs to just chill XD
> 
> and idk what the postage is, i didnt make an account XD (unless you mean the 3 is $3 shipping) ....in which case yeah thats probably about standard, mine were £4 with £2 postage each


and i see


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

Apologies, was playing Star Ocean on PPSSP (works pretty much perfectly), I'll have to rethink on what to get


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Apologies, was playing Star Ocean on PPSSP (works pretty much perfectly), I'll have to rethink on what to get


sure. id say get some retro controllers for games ^-^ but its your money so do as you please


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> sure. id say get some retro controllers for games ^-^ but its your money so do as you please



You know, a wireless Xbox 360 pad sounds pretty handy (currently wired), though I wonder how reliable they are on Windows 7 with emulators, Steam games, etc, I would hope it'd work fine


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You know, a wireless Xbox 360 pad sounds pretty handy (currently wired), though I wonder how reliable they are on Windows 7 with emulators, Steam games, etc, I would hope it'd work fine


xbox controllers are compatable with windows out of the box (as the xbox 360 runs a stripped down version of windows 7 and the xbox one a stripped down version of windows 10)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> xbox controllers are compatable with windows out of the box (as the xbox 360 runs a stripped down version of windows 7 and the xbox one a stripped down version of windows 10)



Fair enough, I've been reading reviews on Amazon and it seems some people aren't getting a real MS brand, but some knockoff one, how will I know that won't happen to me? XD


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, I've been reading reviews on Amazon and it seems some people aren't getting a real MS brand, but some knockoff one, how will I know that won't happen to me? XD


just get a rockcandy from a local gamestop xD theyve work fine in my opinion


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> just get a rockcandy from a local gamestop xD theyve work fine in my opinion



I'd rather use the gift cared money than spend any money at all XD


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd rather use the gift cared money than spend any money at all XD


what kind of giftcard?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> what kind of giftcard?



I have 45 dollars on Amazon to use, I don't want to buy a controller from a source other than Amazon. I want a wireless Xbox official controller, not an off brand one, but that has a receiver packaged in with it already. I'm not going to fork out money to another place when I have credit I can spend on Amazon lol.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I have 45 dollars on Amazon to use, I don't want to buy a controller from a source other than Amazon. I want a wireless Xbox official controller, not an off brand one, but that has a receiver packaged in with it already. I'm not going to fork out money to another place when I have credit I can spend on Amazon lol.


get a rock candy if you really want a controller


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> get a rock candy if you really want a controller



Well, if they're on Amazon, and if I can use my credit, sure.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, if they're on Amazon, and if I can use my credit, sure.


they are.


----------

